# toughened glass prices..



## Jack Wheeler (Feb 3, 2010)

how much will it cost for 2 sheets of 4mm toughened glass- dimensions roughly 15 inches by 45. this was if i was to order online or buy in a shop.. rough prices for each please
Many Thanks.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you'd have to ask the shops themselves as there is no set price. I doubt you'd be able to order it online as glass is one of the things very few places will ship out.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

The only place i've found that you can order glass online is ikea.
They sell replacement glass shelves so you are limited on the choice of sizes.


----------



## The_Elemental (Aug 24, 2009)

You need to contact a local glass supplier. 

My local supplier rings the factory for prices and usually delivers next day.

It can be surprisingly cheap, I buy it quite often for work and I get it cheaper than 4mm laminated trade price.

Steve


----------



## Jack Wheeler (Feb 3, 2010)

OKay thanks for all the help. will find a shop soon.
Cheers


----------



## scales7272 (Feb 26, 2011)

i know ive just ordert 2 4mm x492mm x 482 toughend glass and thats cost me 30 quid but like the otheres on here say you have to call round for prices


----------

